# started synthroid, a few questions



## talula222 (Feb 19, 2010)

I started synthroid three days ago, and have felt a bit off. Not all day long just a bit anxious and spacey at times. Not horrible but it made me a bit nervous. I have split the dose in half this morning and figure I will work up a bit so I am takin 37.5mcgs. Should I try to increase back up to my 75mcg in two weeks or should I go back to the dr and get 50mcgs in between then work my way back up to 75mcg. Is it common to feel a bit off while taking synthroid at first?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talula222 said:


> I started synthroid three days ago, and have felt a bit off. Not all day long just a bit anxious and spacey at times. Not horrible but it made me a bit nervous. I have split the dose in half this morning and figure I will work up a bit so I am takin 37.5mcgs. Should I try to increase back up to my 75mcg in two weeks or should I go back to the dr and get 50mcgs in between then work my way back up to 75mcg. Is it common to feel a bit off while taking synthroid at first?


Hello talula and welcome to the board. It is normal to feel weird as the Synthroid build up. Then you will level out and start to feel better.

I think it would be wise to discuss this with your doctor for there must have been a reason he/she started you out on 75 mcg.. It is very very important to keep your doctor in the loop.

When do you go in for your next labs?


----------



## talula222 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly, I am going into talk with the dr tomorrow, he is willing to do what I want which I appreciate very much. Do you think I should stay on this does of 37.5 mcg for 2 weeks and then go up to 50mcgs. Or would it be best to stay at 37.5mcg and see where my labs fall after that. Any advice on what would be a good dose for someone with only half a thyroid. Sorry for all the question but this is all so new to me.


----------

